# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Spierscheur

## Wout

Ik ben zeer snel en heb met sprinten een spierscheur in mijn hamstring opgelopen. Dat is 6 weken geleden gebeurd en de scheur is met een litteken genezen. Ik heb me verzorgd en zou nu weer moeten kunnen sprinten. Dat is helemaal niet zo en als ik versnel voel ik veel pijn. Deze week knakte het litteken weer over bij het joggen ! Het litteken zal nooit weggaan maar ik moet kunnen sprinten want dit is nodig voor de sport waar ik vrij goed mee verdien. Iemand een idee wat ik moet doen ? Ik overweeg een operatie

----------


## Wendy

Heb je ook fysio gedaan? Want dan versterk je je spier. Daarnaast moet je langzaam opbouwen, niet gelijk weer gaan sprinten. Vaak kan een sportfysio je daarin begeleiden. Sterkte ermee.

----------

